# kid stoker kit - Burley Tosa seattube diameter?



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got a 2005 Burley Tosa (aluminum frame), and I'm wanting to get a child/kid stoker kit, but I'm unsure what the seat tube diameter is for the bottom bracket clamp. Anyone know?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Got a set of calipers today and measured it and I measured it at 1 and 3/8" (actual was 5/128" over 1 and 3/8, but it's my first time using a vernier caliper too) outside diameter, so it looks like the $85 kit from chucksbikes would work okay. Anyone ever use the child stoker kit from chucksbikes.com?


----------

